# Cutting Board Feet



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

I have a few large end grain cutting boards in the works.
They are approx 17×11 x 1 1/2.
I am curious what others have used for feet 
on the bottom of the board ? Where do you get them ? And
How many ? Four corners and the center ?

I have looked a few places, but not too sure about what to use.

Thanks for helping,

Lisa


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I have found some white rubber headed nails. Half Inch long and the head is white rubber about just under 1/2" 
Was using blackrubber screw on ones..


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

Why not just make some nice wood ones from some left over stock you have?


----------



## DuaneEDMD (Mar 22, 2009)

White rubber screw feet from the local big box store, four total in the corners


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

i have been using the rubber feet from home depot/Lowe's they come in a pack of 12 can get round or square they seem to stick well no issues as to date


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

Dustbunny, Many moons ago,I uses rubber feet with screws. Got them from Ace hdwr. Then, I was called by my better half to watch a cooking show. The cook (or chef) was using a very beautiful board with no feet. Then I start watching around and lo and behold most of the nicer boards didn't have feet. So, I stopped using feet. My boards are "reversible"! Hope this helps. You do an awesome job on your boards. Be carefull or you might start talking like the inspired Degoose! 
Bill


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I have found that the silicone sticky bumper dots don't stick that well to my cheese slicers which are oiled like a cutting board. Not advised to use them, which is too bad.

Steve


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have use rubber faucet washers with stainless screws. Their the type you use to repair your faucet when it drips.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I get mine from Lee Valley. I use the 3/4" ones on my 16"x12" boards. Just put them on the four corners.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

I have built maybe a dozen boards, in all size's and the silicone sticky feet have worked fine for me and I have not had any complaints over the last 5 years or more.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Rubber feet with an integrated metal washer from HD like the others have mentioned. That is if I won't be flipping it over.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Rubber feet with an integrated metal washer from HD like the others have mentioned. That is if I won't be flipping it over. 4 corners…not the center for me.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the input.
closetguy posted what I was imagining.
I have checked my local HD and they don't carry the grippy kind only slider types.

Usually I don't do feet, but the purpleheart weave board I just did has a knot that I conveniently placed on the bottom as I knew this was not going to be a reversible board.

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

When I cleaned out my dad's place after he passed away he had a box of stuff from these guys Back then there was no website listed on the bags (I just checked and the now have a website, hence the link) but he had lots of different self adhesive pads of different sizes and shapes. Knowing Dad he probably called and asked for samples and these are what he got, but even years later the glue is still sticky and I use them for things like cutting boards and box bottoms.

You might contact them and ask for some samples


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Did someone say bench cookies?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

lisa ,
check the fourth picture .
http://lumberjocks.com/gfixler/blog/14869


----------



## hffcom (Aug 11, 2016)

I sell the only food grade rubber feet on the market… and I am a woodworker and I use these all the time. 100% FDA approved for food contact, with stainless steel screws and washers. on Ebay only
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Cutting-Board-Rubber-Bumper-Feet-Small-1-2-034-Medium-5-8-034-Large-7-8-034-/222334068775?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT!https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/opfllhh.jpg!


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

> I get mine from Lee Valley. I use the 3/4" ones on my 16"x12" boards. Just put them on the four corners.
> 
> - closetguy


+1


----------



## SAndelin (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is another idea:
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/chobs-cutting-board-feet-4pc-red-green?gclid=CPCg1IfC1tMCFZQAaQodzY0LYw


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

I have never used or seen a cutting board in use with feet. Juice groove on one side no groove on the other is the best board for chefs.


----------

